
For The First Time Ever, iPhone Owner Loyalty Declines - Timothee
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/iPhone-Apple-Consumers-iOS-Android,18843.html
======
spobo
It's not their lack of innovation. It's their lack of supporting older devices
and locking everything down.

The app ecosystem provides the innovation and that's the only reason why I'm
still considering an iPhone for my next purchase.

